# Corsair AX850



## PornoStyle (25. Juni 2012)

Hey habe eine frage

Habe neulich das Ax850 von einem abgekauft jedoch waren nicht alle kabel dabei

und ich hab gelesen man kann ja die Kabel bei euch kostenlos nachbestellen oder stimmt das nicht?

Hab nur die Amerikanische adresse gefunden

oder gibt es einen schnelleren weg?


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2012)

dass es die kabel kostenlos gibt, würde ich mal bezweifeln, aber ich denke du wirst sie schon irgendwie kriegen können.  direkt von corsair, oder bei diversen hardware-versandhäusern, oder notfalls mal auf ebay gucken


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (25. Juni 2012)

Ja kannst du. Schau mal auf diese Seite.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2012)

h.101 schrieb:


> Ja kannst du. Schau mal auf diese Seite.


 
jetzt bin ich baff   die schenken einem echt nen neuen kabelsatz   darüber hinaus erkennen sie an, dass reines sleeven (ohne löten oder öffnen des NTs)  kein problem für die garantie ist.  

da hat corsair gerade eine menge sympathie-punkte gewonnen     obwohl sie davon ohnehin schon einige haben


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (25. Juni 2012)

Wenn denn am anderen Ende der Leitung auch einer sitzt, der die vom Kabelsatz geplagten Absender geschriebene Mail auch liest und bearbeitet...


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Juni 2012)

doch, da gehe ich von aus


----------



## PornoStyle (27. Juni 2012)

danke für die Schnelle antwort von dir hab mal die E-Mail an denen geschrieben mal schauen wie es nun weiter geht


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (27. Juni 2012)

Gern geschehen, ich wünsche dir viel Glück dass es klappt!


----------



## PornoStyle (27. Juni 2012)

dan kann ich sleeven 

Das gefällt mir doppelt 

mal schauen nicht alle haben das gekriegt was sie wolten im treder wie man lesen kann


----------



## PornoStyle (28. Juni 2012)

so heute bekam ich diese Email

Hallo Ibraimi,
Wir können Ihnen leider keine Kabelsätze mehr direkt zukommen lassen, diese können Sie nun über unseren Webstore Corsair nachbestellen.
Sollte Ihr Kabelsatz defekt sein, kontaktieren Sie bitte unseren technischen Support für einen Austausch der Kabel Support 

Freundliche Grüsse/Best regards,
CSG-Europe 
Corsair
Veluwezoom 50
1327 AH Almere
The Netherlands

T:  +31 (0) 36 548 83 60
F:  +31 (0) 36 547 83 69
E: csgeurope@corsair.com 
Corsair


Dachte die seien kostenlos?


----------



## KastenBier (28. Juni 2012)

Trifft scheinbar wohl nur für defekte Kabelsätze zu. Das wäre ja auch zu schön wenn man sich einfach neue Kabel bestellen könnte wenn man die alten bspw. beim sleeven verhunzt hat. Ich glaube das macht keine Fa. ohne Weiteres.


----------



## PornoStyle (28. Juni 2012)

Hab ja welche
Noch vor einer weile wurde
Im
Forum auch eines verkauft und der besitzer hatte die kabel gesleevt und diese nicht mitgegeben er hat gesagt die kabel
Kann man kostenlos nachbestellen 

Deswegen wolte ich mir noch ein paar bestellen


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (28. Juni 2012)

Tja, wahrscheinlich haben das zu viele so gemacht oder es hat andere Gründe. Da die Preise enzeln berechnet werden auf der Homepage von Corsair kannst du dir auch gleich den fertigen Sleeve Satz für 69,99€ bei Alternate bestellen. Schade, dass es doch nicht geklappt hat...


----------



## PornoStyle (28. Juni 2012)

Naja so leicht geb ich nicht auf 

ich frage mal bei Bluebeard  nach der ist ja der supporter vieleicht wirds ja doch was


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juni 2012)

ich hätte mich auch sehr gewundert, wenn dies verschenken


----------



## MihawkLFC (29. Juni 2012)

Also es gibt ein Statement von Bluebeard dazu im HWLuxx:


			
				Bluebeard schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wir sind gerade dabei dies zu klären und bitten um etwas Geduld. Im Prinzip sollen die Kabel per RMA weiterhin so wie gehabt verfügbar sein!
> ....



Corsair Netzteil Kabel Thread - So bestellt Ihr neue Kabel für die HX- und AX Serie - Seite 3

Hier zu lesen.


----------



## PornoStyle (30. Juni 2012)

Und wie muss ich den da vorgehen?


----------



## MihawkLFC (30. Juni 2012)

Schreib Bluebeard an.


----------



## PornoStyle (1. Juli 2012)

Habe ich getahn jedoch antwortet er nicht sieht nicht mehr so aus als wäre er aktiv


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (1. Juli 2012)

Doch doch, der war am 29.06. wieder online. Das gleiche hatten wir ja bereits vor kurzem, dass er öfters online war, aber nicht auf Posts im Supportforum geantwortet hat. Irgendwann kam eine Entschuldigung mit dem Hinweis dass in Zukunft eine Vorabinfo ausgegeben wird, wenn länger kein Supportmitarbeiter hier erreichbar ist... 

Passt zur momentanen Eindruck zum Service von Corsair, leider.


----------



## PornoStyle (1. Juli 2012)

ja habe dem glaub auch am 29ten ne PN geschickt naja mal schauen


----------



## PornoStyle (2. Juli 2012)

Und es ist auch noch halb defekt -.- 
Es gibt so komische geräusche vor sich-.- bin ich garnicht begeistert hab mehr gehalten vom ax


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juli 2012)

PornoStyle schrieb:


> Es gibt so komische geräusche vor sich-.- bin ich garnicht begeistert hab mehr gehalten vom ax


 
das kenne ich ...  hab mir ein gx650 geholt. leistungstechnisch ok,  aber ziemlich kurze kabel, was das kabelmanagement erschwert, und der scheiß lüfter hat  a) ein lager-klackern und ist b) nicht der leiseste.  da war ich von bequiet echt besseres gewöhnt ...


----------



## PornoStyle (2. Juli 2012)

Ja ich installiere heute win mal neu dan seh ich mal weiter


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juli 2012)

PornoStyle schrieb:


> Ja ich installiere heute win mal neu dan seh ich mal weiter


 
immer ne gute idee


----------



## PornoStyle (2. Juli 2012)

die geräusche sind nur im IDLE under last nicht mehr wer kann mir den das bitte erklären?


----------



## ich111 (2. Juli 2012)

PornoStyle schrieb:


> die geräusche sind nur im IDLE under last nicht mehr wer kann mir den das bitte erklären?


 Das kann durch PWM hervorgerufen werden, außerdem läuft ein Lager bei hohen Drehzahlen normalerweise eh runder


----------



## PornoStyle (2. Juli 2012)

ja aber das kanns ja nicht sein werd den pc ja nicht ununterbriochen unter last laufen lassen damit ich das fiepen nicht mehr habe


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juli 2012)

spulenfiepen bei automatischem untertakten?  hmm ...  da müsstest du mal jemanden fragen, der im gegensatz zu mir in physik aufpasst


----------



## PornoStyle (3. Juli 2012)

Vermute das problem beim lüfter das NT ist ja bis 170w passiv und der pc ist im idle so bei 180w oder so dad würde es erklären aber trozdem iat es blöd das geräusch regt auf...


----------



## PornoStyle (18. August 2012)

H2Ocooling schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip. Hab gesucht wie blöd um das zu finden.


 

habs auch versucht die verschicken keine mehr und blubberbernd meldet sich icht mehr


----------

